# Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP



## celler (19. August 2011)

Wir haben in ein Hotel in Damp umgebucht http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=damp ... a=N&tab=wl

Und wenn man schonmal an der Ostsee ist, will man auch angeln.
Also,  meine Frage, habt ihr ne Idee wo man sich dort an den Strand setzen  kann und evt mal die Brandungsrute ins Wasser werfen kann?


----------



## thomas koch (19. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

Als Ostseespezi sollte es doch möglich sein eine Ecke wo man angel kann zu finden.Gruss einer der ab Samstag auf Fehmarn angeln geht.#h


----------



## celler (19. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

Klar ist es kein Problem einen Platz zu finden, nur leider kenn ich die Gegebenheiten der Strände dort nicht.
Ich wollt mich auch eigentlich nur mal informieren, ich kenn mich in der Ecke nicht aus.
Ich bin sonst immer in und um Dahme.

Viel Spaß, und, oder  Glück dir auf Fehmarn


----------



## thomas koch (19. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

Dir auch schau, doch nach wo der ein oder andere am Abend steht und angelt .Die Jungs haben doch immer mal einen Tip wo was gehen . Petri


----------



## ChrissyI (20. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

Fahr nach Schönhagen! Ist Luftlinie nur knapp 5 km weg. Zumindest im Herbst und Winter prima zum Mefospinnen an der Steilküste und zur Dämmerung hin kommt der Dorsch und die Platten. Weiss allerdings nicht wie es jetzt im Sommer so läuft.


----------



## degl (20. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

Oder direkt Damp..........Google mal nach Damp-Fischleger...........schöner Strand#h

gruß degl


----------



## celler (21. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

Danke euch ...
Direkt in Damp kann man angeln, dass doch cool.
Degl hast du da schon geangelt?

Schönhagen sagt mir was...
Gibts dort paar gute Stellen die du mir verraten kannst?
Vielleicht auch per pn......


Gibts sonst noch Tipps ???


----------



## stiffler72 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

Hallo!
Fischleger ist ganz gut.. Würde es direkt unterhalb des dortigen DLRG-Gebäudes versuchen...

Gruß aus Damp


----------



## degl (22. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

@Celler.........Ja, muß aber Fairerweise dazusagen........ist schon ein paar Jährchen her, hab dort aber gut gefangen.
Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war auch ein Parkplatz in unmittelbarer Nähe#6

gruß degl


----------



## DerMayor (22. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

Sorry das ich mich da einmische, aber als "Ostsee spezie" müsste dir doch schon die Angabe eines Strandortes reichen. Schönhagen ist 1km links des Parkplatzes und gut 1 km rechts interessant. Da macht man mit Spinnrute strecke oder sucht sich nen schönes Plätzchen mit den BRandungsruten, aber warum man dir noch einen bestimmten Platz nennen muss an einem Gewässer wie der Ostsee, ist mir schleierhaft. Natürlich ist es an dem ein oder anderen Eckchen durch Steine oder Rinnen interessanter, aber als Spezie wird das kein Problem sein...#h


----------



## looser-olly (22. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mich da einmische, aber als "Ostsee spezie" müsste dir doch schon die Angabe eines Strandortes reichen. Schönhagen ist 1km links des Parkplatzes und gut 1 km rechts interessant. Da macht man mit Spinnrute strecke oder sucht sich nen schönes Plätzchen mit den BRandungsruten, aber warum man dir noch einen bestimmten Platz nennen muss an einem Gewässer wie der Ostsee, ist mir schleierhaft. Natürlich ist es an dem ein oder anderen Eckchen durch Steine oder Rinnen interessanter, aber als Spezie wird das kein Problem sein...#h


 
was bist du den für`n vogel?????????
er möchte lediglich nen tip für den strand,und du kommst so arogant rüber-echt widerlich
wenn jemand sich z.B. audifan nennt muß er doch kein getriebe wechseln können-oder?       
mach dir mal gedanken!!!!!!!!!!

lg   olly


----------



## looser-olly (22. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

hi celler und dir geb ich auch gern nen tip,
wenn du gar keine ahnung vom ausgesuchten strand hast  schau einfach mal auf maps-sateliten bild nach dann wirst du sehen dass in damp links sich die wellen schon ca.100meter vorm ufer anfangen zu brechen-also sehr flach dort!!!!
mit dorsch iss eh nich so dolle in mom. ( 18grad wasser).

aber platte und aal sollten gehen
 trotzdem viel spass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lg   olly


----------



## DerMayor (22. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*



looser-olly schrieb:


> was bist du den für`n vogel?????????
> er möchte lediglich nen tip für den strand,und du kommst so arogant rüber-echt widerlich
> wenn jemand sich z.B. audifan nennt muß er doch kein getriebe wechseln können-oder?
> mach dir mal gedanken!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Vogel? sehr sachlich.

Habe ihm doch sogar gesschrieben wie weit/wo in Schönhagen interessant ist, flappsig bin ich nur geworden da der Kamerad ja unbedingt noch genauere Infos wollte. Ein bisschen sollte  beim angeln noch selber herausfinden dürfen.

Gedanken habe ich mir gemacht. Und zwar das dein Nick 100% passt (ok, ich gebs zu, diese Antwort war arrogant)#h


----------



## looser-olly (22. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

also  doch nen vogel

was war an deiner aussage sachlich?????????? 1000 meterrechts oder links?????????
oder ein feines plätzchen zum brandungsangeln suchen??????

sorry, das iss doch MEHR als ne verarsche du HELD

lg   olly.


----------



## DerMayor (22. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*



looser-olly schrieb:


> also  doch nen vogel
> 
> was war an deiner aussage sachlich?????????? 1000 meterrechts oder links?????????
> oder ein feines plätzchen zum brandungsangeln suchen??????
> ...



Du hast recht und ich meine Ruhe...


----------



## celler (22. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mich da einmische, aber als "Ostsee spezie" müsste dir doch schon die Angabe eines Strandortes reichen. Schönhagen ist 1km links des Parkplatzes und gut 1 km rechts interessant. Da macht man mit Spinnrute strecke oder sucht sich nen schönes Plätzchen mit den BRandungsruten, aber warum man dir noch einen bestimmten Platz nennen muss an einem Gewässer wie der Ostsee, ist mir schleierhaft. Natürlich ist es an dem ein oder anderen Eckchen durch Steine oder Rinnen interessanter, aber als Spezie wird das kein Problem sein...#h


 

Danke für deine aufklärenden Worte.
Ich denk in meinem Nick kann ich schreiben was ich will.
Ostsee-spezi ist ein Gag gewesen, genau wie der Rest...
Ich wohne ca 300 km von der Ostsee entfernt und bin immer nur in und um Dahme unterwegs gewesen. Deswegen hab ich die Frage gestellt. Aber anscheind weißt du sowieso alles besser, von daher brauch ich dir jetzt nichts weiter erklären,.

Danke aber an olly für die Auskunft, ich werd mir das dort mal anschauen und evt den ein oder anderen Fisch an land ziehen ;-)


----------



## DerMayor (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*



celler schrieb:


> Danke für deine aufklärenden Worte.
> Ich denk in meinem Nick kann ich schreiben was ich will.
> Ostsee-spezi ist ein Gag gewesen, genau wie der Rest...
> Ich wohne ca 300 km von der Ostsee entfernt und bin immer nur in und um Dahme unterwegs gewesen. Deswegen hab ich die Frage gestellt. Aber anscheind weißt du sowieso alles besser, von daher brauch ich dir jetzt nichts weiter erklären,.
> ...


 
Ich weiss garnicht warum Ihr meine Antwort so sarkastisch seht. Habe allerdings in dem Satz "Schönhagen ist 1km links des Parkplatzes und gut 1 km rechts interessant." vllt das "bis" vergessen. heisst geh vom Parkplatz entweder BIS 1 km nach links (kannst natürlich auch weiter, aber die Strandstrucktur ändert sich wenig bis Weidefeld) oder ca BIS 1-1,5 km nach rechts. Die gesamte Steilküste ist im Frühherbst bald auch sehr lohnenswert.

Ich hoffe die Gemüter sind somit beruhigt|supergri


----------



## celler (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

Danke dir Major...ist alles gut...
ich hab schon so einiges durch hier im AB...
Ich wollt von euch ja nicht die Fische in die Kiste gelegt haben, Wollt nur ugefähr wissen wo ich hin darf zum angeln...
denn ich weiß es gibt einige Stelle die sind im Naturschutzgebiet und somit Angelverbot...
Klar das ich dann auch gern noch Stellen gewusst hätte wo vielleicht schonmal wer gesessen hat und Fisch gefangen hat...
Damit ich nicht ganu umsonst Würmer bade...

Kommst du denn von da oben???


----------



## DerMayor (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*

Nein, schön wärs, aber durch Familiäre Umstände (durchaus positiv) komme ich mehrere Wochen im Jahr in den Genuss, in SH zu angeln. Daher kenne ich die Strecke einigermaßen... Ist auch kein geheimtipp, wenn man sich am WE den Strand anschaut |rolleyes


----------



## degl (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee in DAMP*







Hier mal eine "Winterimpression" vom Strand/Schönhagen...............im Hintergrund sieht man dann schon Schleimünde#h

gruß degl


----------

